# can you carry a pistol on a wma during bow season



## Quail man (Sep 2, 2010)

headed bear hunting at swallow creek next week, and was wondering if you could carry a pistol during bow season, got a permit if that helps, thanks


----------



## DMH (Sep 2, 2010)

as long as you have a permit you can.


----------



## lifeinthesouth (Sep 3, 2010)

with permit yes, but.... Only for personal defense. Finishing off a bear, or deer with it will cost lots.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 3, 2010)

lifeinthesouth said:


> with permit yes, but.... Only for personal defense. Finishing off a bear, or deer with it will cost lots.



That would be a No... No...

I'll have my SRH .454 strapped on too   

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## lifeinthesouth (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree by all means carry if you can. I worry though every time someone says "can I carry while bow hunting" because there is a difference in defending yourself from bear attack and shooting with bow and putting 2 in him for good measure "if" you find him still alive.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2010)

I am not a lawyer nor have I gotten a ruling from an authority, but the way I read it you do not have to possess a GWL to carry during the archery season as long as you are in the act of hunting with a bow and have a hunting license.   And the caliber does not matter.  Same with fishing as long as you are fishing and have a license to fish.

Someone tell me where I am wrong.


----------



## T_well (Sep 3, 2010)

Go to the new hunting regs booklet pg. 28 and look at the 6th bullet under "Unlawful Activities" It specifies that you have to have a concealed carry permit and then quotes a few laws, OCGA 16-11-126f or 16-11-129 and 16-11-127. Without looking them up, I would think the above post are accurate; defense only.


----------



## RPolk (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a carry permit, and do carry when hunting. I'm more concerned about some of the people I came across than any four legged creature.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2010)

pg 28 relates, IMO, to carrying a firearm during a closed hunting season.   

I have seen and can't find quickly the provision that allows you to carry a sidearm during archery season if you are participating in a hunting or fishing activity and have said license.


----------



## tullisfireball (Sep 3, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pg 28 relates, IMO, to carrying a firearm during a closed hunting season.
> 
> I have seen and can't find quickly the provision that allows you to carry a sidearm during archery season if you are participating in a hunting or fishing activity and have said license.



This topic has been picked to death on the deer forum. To answer the question you have to have a GWL to carry while bow hunting, fishing, scouting hiking etc. If you are hunting during the firearm season you only need a hunting license.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=565578


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 3, 2010)

When I had my experience last year; I had my .460 on my hip and when Mr. Green Jeans asked me for my paperwork, I handed him my Hunting/Carry/Driver's license...

He did make it a point to say that since I was not dragging anything out (that happened later that weekend) they had no reason to test and see if I used my .460 to shoot it, then Poke a Magnus 4 Point in the hole...

Anywho, I have a carry permit and I carry since I have folks waiting for me back at the house...  Gives me peace of mind...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2010)

Found this.  Still looking for the statement that you can carry while hunting and fishing without a GWL as long as you have a hunting or fishing license and are doing such activity.

O.C.G.A. § 27-3-6
Possession of firearm while hunting with bow and arrow

It shall be unlawful for any person to possess any center-fire or rimfire firearm other than a handgun, as such term is defined in Code Section 16-11-125.1, while hunting with a bow and arrow during archery or primitive weapons season for deer or while hunting with a muzzleloading firearm during a primitive weapons season for deer or to possess a loaded handgun while hunting with a bow and arrow during archery or primitive weapons season for deer or while hunting with a muzzleloading firearm during primitive weapons season for deer unless such person possesses a valid weapons carry license issued pursuant to Code Section 16-11-129.

And from the Ga Packing website:

If you have a valid hunting or fishing license or do not legally have to have one, you can carry a handgun or long gun while you are actively engaged in hunting, fishing or sport shooting with permission from the owner of the land you are on.


----------



## Quail man (Sep 3, 2010)

thats what I was looking for, just wanted to know if he comes up my tree if I can do anything about it


----------

